# Bluewater Trolling Sunday 5/18



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Looking to hit the Bluewater Sunday, May 18th, for Marlin, Sailfish, Tuna, Wahoo and Bull Dolphin. Looking for 2 - 3. Leaving Shoreline at 5am. Regular crew tied up on a pristine day. Let's show them what they missed LOL!

PM if interested.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Good luck out there Dave. That's the best time to put on a beat down on is when the crew can't go :shifty:. Our crew wants to do an over nighter this week end. I said I would go if they found a SF with AC and an empty rack for me:whistling:. Catch em up


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks Gene,

Strongman is onboard for Sunday. Need one more...


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Dave

I'm off to the edge Saturday, so give me a call Sat evening and I'll give you a water report.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Mikvi said:


> Dave
> 
> I'm off to the edge Saturday, so give me a call Sat evening and I'll give you a water report.


Copy that. Got another scout boat going deeper (Fishboy).

Hammer 'em Saturday Mike!


----------



## Navi-Gator (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh man...wish I could make it. Can't wait to see the report.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Navi-Gator said:


> Oh man...wish I could make it. Can't wait to see the report.


Wish ya could too. Right now it is Strongman and myself. Need one more.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Strongman got called away on a family thing. So, I am back to looking for 2 or 3 Anglers.

Dan, we'll try it again soon!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Wolfithius is onboard. Need one more.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Bentrodz41 is onboard. We are full.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Capn Davey said:


> Looking to hit the Bluewater Sunday, May 18th, for Marlin, Sailfish, Tuna, Wahoo and Bull Dolphin. Looking for 2 - 3. Leaving Shoreline at 5am. Regular crew tied up on a pristine day. Let's show them what they missed LOL!
> 
> PM if interested.


I'll be down next week. Friday and Saturday. I'll be out that way. Towards edge /yellow gravel area possibly. Let me know what your next week plans are. 10 day forcast has 8 mph winds from the west. That could be descent seas. Just like knowing people when way out in the ocean .


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Chapman5011 said:


> I'll be down next week. Friday and Saturday. I'll be out that way. Towards edge /yellow gravel area possibly. Let me know what your next week plans are. 10 day forcast has 8 mph winds from the west. That could be descent seas. Just like knowing people when way out in the ocean .


Copy that. Will pm ya next week.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Good luck Dave...go pro on any footage.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

im in if anyone backs out


----------

